# any Hawaiians living in Italy??



## bellaluna1977 (May 29, 2011)

Aloooooha!!

I was wondering if there were any Hawaiians living in Italy?  If so, how do you like living there?

Much Mahalos


----------



## hula_boy (Jun 1, 2011)

bellaluna1977 said:


> Aloooooha!!
> 
> I was wondering if there were any Hawaiians living in Italy?  If so, how do you like living there?
> 
> Much Mahalos


My fiancé and I were thinking about moving there for a year or so. We're from Hawaii currently living in Honolulu. Would love to know if there are any Hawaiians in Italy and how they like it.


----------

